# Trinity hymnal



## Tyrese (Mar 11, 2013)

Anyone have any spare blue trinity hymnals that you may not want, or know of anyone who does have some? I trying to get more of the original blue Trinity Hymnals for my house as I have a lot of family and friends who come to my house regularly. let me know.


----------



## Zach (Mar 11, 2013)

There are not a whole lot out there for sale. Did you know that the whole hymnal is available online for free?

Trinity Hymnal Resources


----------



## Jake (Mar 11, 2013)

Zach said:


> There are not a whole lot out there for sale. Did you know that the whole hymnal is available online for free?
> 
> Trinity Hymnal Resources



Is that specifically the blue hymnal? We use the red and I was wondering why it didn't quite match up.


----------



## jfschultz (Mar 11, 2013)

Jake said:


> Zach said:
> 
> 
> > There are not a whole lot out there for sale. Did you know that the whole hymnal is available online for free?
> ...



The blue Trinity Hymnal (and there was a green one too) were a product of the OPC while the newer red Trinity Hymnal is a product of a joint OPC-PCA project.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Mar 11, 2013)

As a matter of fact, the publisher of the original Trinity Hymnal (1961)--Great Commission Publications (www.gcp.org)--sells it for $16.95, the same price as the Trinity Hymnal, Revised (1990). So it is not hard to get and new copies may be obtained at a reasonable price.

Peace,
Alan


----------



## Gforce9 (Mar 11, 2013)

Alan D. Strange said:


> As a matter of fact, the publisher of the original Trinity Hymnal (1961)--Great Commission Publications (Leading Supplier of Reformed Sunday School Curriculum: Great Commission)--sells it for $16.95, the same price as the Trinity Hymnal, Revised (1990). So it is not hard to get and new copies may be obtained at a reasonable price.
> 
> Peace,
> Alan



Good information


----------



## Jake (Mar 11, 2013)

jfschultz said:


> Jake said:
> 
> 
> > Zach said:
> ...



I realize that... and I've used the red hymnal in EPC, OPC, and PCA churches and have only used the blue hymnal in a PCA church! I was just wondering if the blue hymnal is the version on the OPC's website. 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 11, 2013)

I would be very interested if someone/some church were willing to part with 50 or 60 of the Red Trinity hymnals once the new ones are published.


----------



## Tyrese (Mar 11, 2013)

Zach said:


> There are not a whole lot out there for sale. Did you know that the whole hymnal is available online for free?
> 
> Trinity Hymnal Resources



I knew it was available online but I wanted the actual hymnals. Thanks for your help though.


----------



## Tyrese (Mar 11, 2013)

Alan D. Strange said:


> As a matter of fact, the publisher of the original Trinity Hymnal (1961)--Great Commission Publications (Leading Supplier of Reformed Sunday School Curriculum: Great Commission)--sells it for $16.95, the same price as the Trinity Hymnal, Revised (1990). So it is not hard to get and new copies may be obtained at a reasonable price.
> 
> Peace,
> Alan



Yeah we can't afford to buy any new ones right now. I would prefere the Baptist edition but there more expensive Than the original version w/ the Westminster in the back.


----------



## Tyrese (Mar 11, 2013)

Marrow Man said:


> I would be very interested if someone/some church were willing to part with 50 or 60 of the Red Trinity hymnals once the new ones are published.



GCP is working on a new Trinity Hymnal?


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 11, 2013)

Tyrese said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > I would be very interested if someone/some church were willing to part with 50 or 60 of the Red Trinity hymnals once the new ones are published.
> ...



I was actually responding to Greg's post above, where he asked Dr. Strange about the new one (or so I thought; it looks like that has since been edited). But I believe I was told this a while back, that a new version was going to be released at some point.


----------



## Zach (Mar 11, 2013)

Alan D. Strange said:


> As a matter of fact, the publisher of the original Trinity Hymnal (1961)--Great Commission Publications (Leading Supplier of Reformed Sunday School Curriculum: Great Commission)--sells it for $16.95, the same price as the Trinity Hymnal, Revised (1990). So it is not hard to get and new copies may be obtained at a reasonable price.
> 
> Peace,
> Alan



I didn't know there were new copies still being printed. Thanks, Pastor Strange.


----------



## Edward (Mar 11, 2013)

Marrow Man said:


> But I believe I was told this a while back, that a new version was going to be released at some point.



Are you sure the reference isn't to the new OPC Psalter ( News of the OPC ) which will supplant the Trinity Psalter from Crown and Covenant ( CEP Bookstore - TRINITY PSALTER ) for that denomination?


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 11, 2013)

Edward said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > But I believe I was told this a while back, that a new version was going to be released at some point.
> ...



No, not sure at all. It was just word of mouth, and I thought one of the posts above alluded to a new hymnal (before the reference was edited).


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 13, 2013)

I've been out of the OPC loop for several years but my understanding was that they were working on a Psalter.

There is a Reformed Baptist church on Sermon Audio that sells the Baptist Trinity Hymnal. I don't think they were that expensive, maybe $16. I'm pretty sure it was under $20 at least. I can't remember what church it is but maybe it is listed under Reformed Baptist.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Mar 13, 2013)

I believe it is a Psalter _Hymnal_, being worked on by the OPC and the URC. Don't know if it is set to replace the TH, but I don't think the PCA is involved.


----------



## Edward (Mar 13, 2013)

Marrow Man said:


> No, not sure at all. It was just word of mouth, and I thought one of the posts above alluded to a new hymnal (before the reference was edited).



You may be right. I found a list of songs to be included in it on the United Reformed site, and it is a Hymnal, not a Psalter, if that is the project I was thinking of. https://www.urcna.org/urcna/SongbookPublic/Alphabetical.pdf . I appear to have misunderstood the project.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Mar 14, 2013)

Yes, the OPC and the URCNA are in the process of putting together a joint Psalter-Hymnal. It is hoped that such will be completed in 2016, but this projection depends upon the proper ecclesiastical approval.

That project has nothing to do with Trinity Hymnal, as such, which will continue to be published by GCP and will likely undergo a mild revision in the next few years.

Hopefully, this clears up any confusion.

Peace,
Alan


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks, Alan, and sorry for my infusion of confusion. Thanks for clearing all that up.


----------

